# 922 and remotes



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Finally took the plunge and got me a 922. I am going from a 622 to a 922, I have mine wired to 3 tvs so was wondering if I will need to buy another 2 of the fancy remotes or can i use the uhf ones from my 622. Can the unit even recognize 2 or 3 remotes?

Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

yup. 32.0's, and it'll even know which is which and you can locate them if you lose them.

Because i have to do it all the time.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

thank you. ebay here I come I guess


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Just curious on how that works? Dont you have to flip the chip to make one tv1 and 1 tv2? How does it know if you have more than 2?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I have two 1's and a 2; I tend to run in Solo mode. You just pair them up, and it ID's them. It's got a chip like any other Dish remote, but the 2 will only control the secondary output not TV1.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

We have 3 remotes operating as TV1. Used to live in an older 2 story house and had 5 rooms wired for TV using 5 remotes. My wife and I share TV1. Now we're in a duplex and have 3 rooms wired for TV, and we're still using 3 remotes. The 922 RF remotes work much better over distance than the 622/722 RF remotes.


----------

